# casalemedia



## jflan

I consider casalemedia a most nasty purveyor of pop-up/pop-under ads that sometimes even lock up my comp until I dump them.
It looks like I pick up casalemedia cookies from this site.
If I am correct, why does TSF associate with such a bottom-dweller?

JF


----------



## hwm54112

I run opera and panda AV. Clean out every two weeks with spybot and adaware. Never have any issues. Check your system.


----------



## 40sondacurb

what's it called? I'm using FF and I don't have anything called casalemedia...


----------



## Jason

We primary use Google and Tribal Fusion for our ads, aftwords it does go to burst media and finally casalemedia. All companies we use except for google do offer pop-ups but we do not ever use pop-ups. I personally hate them and try to avoid them, therefore I do my best to keep them off of the site. I have contacted all ad agencies in the past to make sure they do not allow pop-ups. A few times some ads have sneaked that we considered unwanted and have had them ceased on the site.


----------



## hwm54112

hwm54112 said:


> My knowledge and experience with casalemedia is that it was a sales company specializing in disk based sales opportunities. Ie: One of the big box stores would include a software bonus and starter pack when you bought an extended warranty. One of the bonuses was a games disc complete with casalmedia sales opportunities. Within 45 seconds of starting the install, norton nailed it as being a trojan. Neither the big box nor the service company ever addressed my complaint. Actually, it seemed pretty harmless.


----------



## jflan

I actually have a fairly robust (if I may say so?) security array on my comp.
Browser is Firefox.
It's my conclusion that Firefox keeps Casalemedia suppressed most of the time.
But it seems that their henchmen are always looking for a way past the restraints. I guess that's their job.
Every once in a while, they find a breach and rush in. Firefox then issues a patch. I think that it's a cat-and-mouse game that's here for the duration.
I've told Firefox to reject Casalemedia cookies, so I'll see what happens.

From the Firefox header: Tools > Options > View Cookies

There are no doubt, much worse things than Casalemedia that can invade your computer, I simply choose to try to lock the gate at this level.


----------



## Amazon13_2007

I have found that when ever this cookie presents itself so does other undesirables like some kind of spyware remover site pops up! Spybot is the one that's catching this with it's new Bad URL option. When it pops up and blocks this sites cookie it also allow you to choose what you want to do about it, there are three choices that it gives you to deal with it. I didn't find this out until today that this was an option in Spybot, I keep my Spybot updated regularly. I check every other day because they are constantly updating now. Very often!


----------

